# Home remedy for tape worms in cats?



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

I cannot afford the 60 dollars for tapeworm meds for several of my cats. At least that's what they said they probably had. They leave rice looking pieces sometimes when they're sleeping in their beds. Also on their hind ends sometimes. I wormed them last summer. Vet sd they can only get them from eating rodents-- Thanks for the help in advance--


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My advice is: Don't buy the meds from the vet. 

RevivalAnimal.com has OTC tapeworm meds for less than the vets charge. Or check out your local farm supply store - many of them sell them too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Safeguard 10% (Panacur, Fenbendazole) will work.

1ML/5lbs

It's best to do it 3 days in a row

Use the liquid so you can measure it accurately


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought meds from the vet last year when my dog had tapeworms. Stuff was EXPENSIVE and didn't even work. 

I ended up using garlic, which worked beautifully. She got worms again a few months ago (has a bad habit of getting into the compost), and I skipped the vet, just gave her garlic. It cleared right up in about 3 days. 

Very important that it is RAW, organic garlic. Garlic powder is not the same thing as raw garlic when it comes to medicinal use, not even close. And I personally think that organic garlic is way more potent medicinally than conventionally grown. 

Garlic can be toxic to dogs in extremely large doses. Some people will tell you never to feed it. But there is only one documented case ever of a dog dying from eating garlic. He weighed 5 pounds and ate an entire head of garlic all at once. Feeding a clove or two a day for 3 days to a medium or large dog will not hurt it. 

For a cat, you would probably want to feed 1/4 - 1/2 clove per day, depending on the size of the clove (1/2 if it's a very small clove). Use your judgement and common sense 

I suppose I should include a disclaimer here that I am NOT a vet, I am only citing what has worked for me in the past, this is only my opinion, take it for what it's worth


----------

